# User Settings Tabellen



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

Wie könnte man am besten für jeden user die eigenschaften von tabellen speichern (z.B. column breite)...und beim nächsten aufruf the applikation diese settings für den jweiligen benutzer laden???
Bin ich mit dem interface IPreferenceStore auf dem richtigen weg???


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Ich würde die OSGi Preferences nehmen, aber prinzipiell geht beides.


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2008)

ok danke dann schau ich mir die beiden sachen mal an...


----------

